# Thermoflex in Canada



## dishote2003 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi all, 
Do anyone knows were can i find Thermoflex in Canada or Quebec?
Today i received my 2 rolls of thermoflex from BestBlanks and i had to pay 45 $ to custom, so if there is a place were i can get here in Canada will be nice.

Thanks


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

can't help you with thermoflex in your area, but try multicut from joto paper - they're a canadian company with US locations. Transfer Papers and Sublimation Inks at Joto

it's a wider roll than thermo and once applied i can't tell the difference between the multicut and the thermoflex!


----------



## VisualEfex (Jan 3, 2007)

Try going to Specialty Materials - Home. They are the suppliers of Thermoflex and have a dealer locator. You can also email them from there and they can help you find.


----------

